# MyPillow CEO tears into 'evil media' for mocking his appearance at White House press briefing



## morvoran (Mar 31, 2020)

Here we go again....*sigh*  
A conservative steps up to assist people in the time of need by converting his companies into making urgently needed medical supplies such as N95 masks to keep the folks on the front lines safe, and the left can't help themselves and attack them instead of showing support for those trying to actually provide help.
Thank God for all the leftist sitting on their thumbs at home tweeting their hate and vitriol instead of using that energy to do something constructive that would help their fellow citizens in this horrible time we are all living through.  I feel safer already after reading all the hate.  That will show the coronavirus. /s   
I guess being hateful is easier than actually doing good.

Maybe, just maybe, instead of attacking those trying to put an end to this pandemic, the democrats/leftist can put away their anger and hatred for a little while in order for us all to come together in this cause.  (I know I might be asking too much from those who never help anybody but themselves.)


Source - https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-his-appearance-at-white-house-press-briefing

MyPillow founder Mike Lindell hit back at members of the media who criticized him for remarks about his company donating medical face masks during a White House press briefing, accusing them of attacking him because he believes in God.

"God gave us grace on Nov. 8, 2016, to change the course we were on," Lindell said during Monday's briefing in the Rose Garden. "God had been taken out of our schools and lives. A nation had turned its back on God. And I encourage you to use this time at home to get back in the word. Read our Bible and spend time with our families."

Some members of the media and political pundits slammed his remarks, saying they were coming from someone unqualified to speak at an official White House press conference.

Here are some of the tweets given as examples:
-----------------------------------------------------------
 
 julie k. brown *✔*  @jkbjournalist 

 
The "My Pillow Guy" was at the Corona Virus briefing today? Boy oh boy, do we need SNL this Saturday. If this had been a SNL skit we would have thought it was fake, right? You can't make this shit up. Who is going to play the "my pillow guy" ? @nbcsnl @ABFalecbaldwin @AlecBaldwin https://twitter.com/LewisForMN/status/1244752164951674881 …



Jason Lewis *✔*  @LewisForMN
Mike Lindell, founder of My Pillow answered the call, and converted 75% of his manufacturing capacity to make 50k N95 masks a day.

Yet the left wing media & blue checkmarks are outraged he mentioned God? 

Give it a rest! Thank you @realMikeLindell!

 
 Mika Brzezinski *✔*  @morningmika 

 
Is that the my pillow guy??Do I need to turn the volume up. I was waiting for the doctors

 
 Secular Talk *✔*  @KyleKulinski 

 
We have dead bodies piling up in refrigerated trucks in Queens because the morgues are overflowing and the ‘my pillow’ guy is saying god gave us Trump at the covid press conference.

--------------------------------------------------------
Lindell announced Monday he hoped to have his company producing 50,000 medical face masks a day to distribute around the country by the end of the week.

"This isn't a political thing," Lindell said Tuesday on Fox Business. "We've gotta get back to God and pray. ... I'm so thankful everybody from all walks of life and all sides of the political aisle did get behind it against this, this evil media that's out there. ... I don't even know why they do that. I can't explain it. I don't know Jim Acosta. I've never met him before."

Acosta, a CNN reporter, suggested Lindell's appearance during the press conference was a shameless act of self-promotion for his business.

"These briefings could be better designed," Acosta said after the briefing. "President Trump could come out, say a few words, not have these PR stunts like Mr. Pillow coming out and getting a plug for his company, and let us hear more from Dr. [Deborah] Birx and Dr. [Anthony] Fauci."

--------------------------------------
 
 Porter Anderson *✔*  @Porter_Anderson 

 
Media: @Acosta in a recap with @wolfblitzer: "These briefings could be better designed. @realDonaldTrump could come out, say a few words – not have these PR stunts like Mr. Pillow coming out and getting a plug for his company – and let us hear more from Dr. Birx and Dr. Fauci."
-----------------------------------------

Trump and Acosta sparred separately on Monday after Acosta accused Trump of downplaying the danger of the coronavirus. Trump dismissed the remarks for what he called Acosta's "nasty, snarky" question.

Lindell, who is a personal friend of Trump's, said his company was founded on the idea of "bringing God to people."

He said he had dedicated 75% of his call center to the federal government's coronavirus relief efforts.

"My employees, they're working diligently, they're working hard right now," he said. "I want to get this country back just like the president does."


----------



## JayMathis (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't personally believe the bible is accurate but at the same time I don't get offended one bit if someone praises God or the bible. I respect people's right to decide, unlike the Liberal media. The guy is making 50,000 masks a day instead of making pillows. He should be commended for that. Who cares if he believes in the bible.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2020)

Several other companies are doing the same.  The only reason this guy in particular was brought to the White House was so he could suck Trump's dick on camera.  And the whole "we're not praying enough" thing was completely asinine.  Now is the time for the federal government to be getting shit done, not begging their imaginary friends for help.  Not to mention we're still meant to have separation of church and state in this country, but conservatives never miss an opportunity to trample all over that right.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Mar 31, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> I don't personally believe the bible is accurate but at the same time I don't get offended one bit if someone praises God or the bible. I respect people's right to decide, unlike the Liberal media.



I don't have a problem with anybody's beliefs. I don't have a problem with him praising God, but he was praising Trump as if Trump himself was a gift to us from God. It was utterly ridiculous, probably the cringiest moment I've ever seen come out of the White House.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The only reason this guy in particular was brought to the White House was so he could suck Trump's dick on camera.


. Now, now, xzi, don't be jealous.  Try doing something to help the country other than spreading your hateful rhetoric on here, and you might get a chance to deep throat Trump, too. 
Regardless if you "believe in a higher power" or not, the problem is that the intolerant left can't be happy that somebody with a different viewpoint is doing something positive for them and everyone else.


----------



## Sintrial09 (Apr 1, 2020)

I bet if he praised the Koran they wouldn't have anything to say, such hypocrites.


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow. I was walking by the TV when that happened and I thought I heard mypillow, but I was like, nooo...why would the pillow commercial guy be at the white house? During a press briefing? Certainly I must have misheard someone's name, like Mike Hillow, or something. But no, the pillow guy WAS there. Whaddya know. 

I mean, he didn't need to be there grandstanding that we're turning our backs on God imo, and it comes off as a little weird, but yikes, everyone's basic reaction to something these days is to be needlessly mean. His comments are...a little cringey, but the guy is making masks to help others. We don't need every stuck-up Twitter checkmark harshing the dude. Can't we just be happy companies are trying to help out, even including the little pillow company?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Regardless if you "believe in a higher power" or not, the problem is that the intolerant left can't be happy that somebody with a different viewpoint is doing something positive for them and everyone else.


The issue isn't that he's trying to do something positive.  It's that he expects praise to be heaped on him individually for sitting at home while his employees do all the real work, and he's exploiting a crisis for free advertisement.  Narcissism in helpful to nobody in a situation like this.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The issue isn't that he's trying to do something positive.  It's that he expects praise to be heaped on him individually for sitting at home while his employees do all the real work, and he's exploiting a crisis for free advertisement.  Narcissism in helpful to nobody in a situation like this.


Hmmm, you must not have read the article or the hateful tweets.  It was because he is "the pillow guy", believes in God, a conservative, and a Trump supporter that attracted so much ire towards him.
If this was a democrat who praised Allah under Obama, then the leftstream media would be blowing him while you would claim he was "so brave and selfless".


----------



## wormdood (Apr 1, 2020)

@Xzi  That's silly on many levels he converted 75% of his work force to making masks a company that does this type of thing should be noted not ridiculed hmm "exploiting" pfft ... 

also what are you expecting him to do he's not a medical professional he can't just go down to infected areas and help . . . he's a regular man with more than regular money so he spends his money so that other people can help I mean it's not rocket science bro


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Hmmm, you must not have read the article or the hateful tweets.  It was because he is "the pillow guy", believes in God, a conservative, and a Trump supporter that attracted so much ire towards him.
> If this was a democrat who praised Allah under Obama, then the leftstream media would be blowing him while you would claim he was "so brave and selfless".


Like I said, plenty of other companies have converted their manufacturing to medical supplies and equipment.  Difference is, I have no clue whether those companies consider themselves conservative or liberal, because they don't feel the need to bloviate and feed their egos in front of the White House.  Their actions speak louder than words.


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Like I said, plenty of other companies have converted their manufacturing to medical supplies and equipment.  Difference is, I have no clue whether those companies consider themselves conservative or liberal, because they don't feel the need to bloviate and feed their egos in front of the White House.  Their actions speak louder than words.



You assume this because he believes in the bible? I don't think he said "I'm a conservative"

He was an addict who leans on the bible to stay clean.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> You assume this because he believes in the bible? I don't think he said "I'm a conservative"


He pretty much gave a campaign stump speech for Trump, I don't need to assume anything.  The religious nonsense also annoys me, but for an entirely different set of reasons.


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> He pretty much gave a campaign stump speech for Trump, I don't need to assume anything.  The religious nonsense also annoys me, but for an entirely different set of reasons.



Trump was a democrat on multiple occasions in the past. He was looked very highly among the black community in New York and all over until of course, he became the evil "republican". If he was a democrat still you'd be slobbering his knob right now. There is more to a person than their political alignment stop worshipping what CNN tells you to.

I personally think Trump is an asshole but that's good we don't need a weak leader like Hilary or Biden some country might consider us vulnerable right now and bomb the shit out of us.

BTW you may as well get comfy Biden has no chance in November. He's been pathetic in interviews he acts like his next home should be a nursing home not the white house.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> Trump was a democrat on multiple occasions in the past. He was looked very highly among the black community in New York and all over until of course, he became the evil "republican". If he was a democrat still you'd be slobbering his knob right now. There is more to a person than their political alignment stop worshipping what CNN tells you to.


There's no chance that Obama would've brought the CEO of some random corporation to the White House for free advertisement and to campaign for the Democrats during a freakin' pandemic.  I can say that with 100% confidence because the Obama administration did have to deal with Ebola, and their response was nowhere near this ass-backwards.  Of course, I'd trust any previous Republican president to handle this crisis far better than Trump too, so it's worth taking a minute to consider just how far we've departed from "normal" in the last few years.


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

Explain how far we've come from normal? What I saw was the best economy this country as ever seen. I guess that is abnormal.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> There's no chance that Obama would've brought the CEO of some random corporation to the White House for free advertisement and to campaign for the Democrats during a freakin' pandemic.


 No, Obama would just ignore the pandemic and let thousands die while golfing and having parties at the white house with his  friends Jay-Z, Beyonce, and Common.


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> No, Obama would just ignore the pandemic and let thousands die while golfing and having parties at the white house with his  friends Jay-Z, Beyonce, and Common.



Then we'd get New York Times articles like "do we really need the elderly?"


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> No, Obama would just ignore the pandemic and let thousands die while golfing and having parties at the white house with his  friends Jay-Z, Beyonce, and Common.


Convenient that you ignored the rest of my comment, especially the part about Ebola.  The Obama administration was tested and passed with flying colors, which is why there was never any "crisis" in the US as a result of Ebola.  The Trump administration's response to COVID-19 was at least a month late right from the beginning, and we were lied to repeatedly about how the virus would "just disappear one day."  Dealing with infectious viruses and diseases isn't inherently an issue of politics, it's simply a matter of being competent and having a basic understanding of science.  Unfortunately neither of those things can be taken for granted where our current leadership is concerned.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Convenient that you ignored the rest of my comment, especially the part about Ebola.  The Obama administration was tested and passed with flying colors, which is why there was never any "crisis" in the US as a result of Ebola.  The Trump administration's response to COVID-19 was at least a month late right from the beginning, and we were lied to repeatedly about how the virus would "just disappear one day."  Dealing with infectious viruses and diseases isn't inherently an issue of politics, it's simply a matter of being competent and having a basic understanding of science.  Unfortunately neither of those things can be taken for granted where our current leadership is concerned.


 Convenient that you forgot about SARS, H1N1, and zika.  All pandemics during his admin that he treated as non-issues during their beginnings.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> The Trump administration's response to COVID-19 was at least a month late right from the beginning, and we were lied to repeatedly about how the virus would "just disappear one day."


 Trump started his response with the travel ban from China in January.  What was he supposed to do without any more information?  Even the health experts praise his quick response to the info he did have which may have saved thousands of lives. It was the Dems such as pelosi and deblasio that caused a lot of harm by telling everyone to ignoe Trump and continue to frolick around to further spread the virus. 
Plus, you lefties love to interpret Trump's words in ways that only fit your agendas.  Just because the virus is still around doesn't mean it still won't just "disappear one day". The future is still ahead of us (mainly because the Dems aren't in charge).


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

Well we know for a fact if Biden was president right now he wouldn't have acted as fast as Trump. This is your guy you're hoping to save you from "Evil Trump"

*Biden Called Trump’s Chinese Coronavirus Travel Ban ‘Xenophobia’*

*Biden claimed Trump was doing too much to combat the virus before claiming that he's not doing enough.*

This is no time for Donald Trump’s record of hysteria and xenophobia, hysterical xenophobia, to uh, and fear mongering,” Biden continued


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Trump started his response with the travel ban from China in January.  What was he supposed to do without any more information?  Even the health experts praise his quick response to the info he did have which may have saved thousands of lives. It was the Dems such as pelosi and deblasio that caused a lot of harm by telling everyone to ignoe Trump and continue to frolick around to further spread the virus.  Plus, you lefties love to interpret Trump's words in ways that only fit your agendas.  Just because the virus is still around doesn't mean it still won't just "disappear one day". The future is still ahead of us (mainly because the Dems aren't in charge).


Okay buddy, keep spouting easily disproven horseshit and keep licking that boot.  Maybe one day you'll get to the center.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Okay buddy, keep spouting easily disproven horseshit and keep licking that boot.  Maybe one day you'll get to the center.


Here's a story from February where Pelosi was frolicking through China Town in San Francisco suggesting everyone to come visit and spread the disease.  I guess this was while Trump was twiddling his fingers, huh?
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...-nancy-pelosi-tours-san-franciscos-chinatown/

Here's a story about DeBlasio refusing to shut down schools and requesting people go about their normal lives.  
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/nyregion/coronavirus-bill-de-blasio.html

So much for Democrats being all about saving lives, yep.

I'm sure I know you're response already, "Derp, I'm Xzi and everyone knows those are conservative news sources.  Go lick a boot while I eat my dinner - "


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Here's a story from February where Pelosi was frolicking through China Town in San Francisco suggesting everyone to come visit and spread the disease.  I guess this was while Trump was twiddling his fingers, huh?
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...-nancy-pelosi-tours-san-franciscos-chinatown/
> 
> Here's a story about DeBlasio refusing to shut down schools and requesting people go about their normal lives.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/nyregion/coronavirus-bill-de-blasio.html


I'm no fan of Pelosi, but I'm pretty sure she was just trying to do something to quell the hate boner so many idiots have right now for anybody who looks remotely Asian.  DeBlasio can go fuck himself on the best of days, but let's not pretend that the vast majority of Republican mayors haven't responded to this just as poorly, if not worse.  Let alone some Republican governors _just now_ starting to close non-essential businesses.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Hot tip, next time start witht the story and not with two paragraphs of mock emotions triggering everyone around you while they still try to decipher what you are complaining about irrationally this time.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'm no fan of Pelosi, but I'm pretty sure she was just trying to do something to quell the hate boner so many idiots have right now for anybody who looks remotely Asian.  DeBlasio can go fuck himself on the best of days, but let's not pretend that the vast majority of Republican mayors haven't responded to this just as poorly, if not worse.  Let alone some Republican governors _just now_ starting to close non-essential businesses.


 Yeah, Pelosi was putting identity politics over people's lives and New York state is our epicenter of the coronavirus because of the awesome democrat leadership of Cuomo.  
Just imagine if weak little Bernie or senile Biden were put in charge.  Both of us could be dead and not have our little chats anymore.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> *Biden Called Trump’s Chinese Coronavirus Travel Ban ‘Xenophobia’*
> 
> *Biden claimed Trump was doing too much to combat the virus before claiming that he's not doing enough.*


Idiots parade again.

The thing with a pandemic is, that is spreads throughout the world. If you have an epicenter - thats already locked down (by chinese authorities). And it is reported, that Trump has done JACK SH*T until all his advisers unilaterally dragged him to do anything ( https://apnews.com/0dc271ad7f7917374a5a0cfb49273783 ), he first and foremost has done jack sh*t. And nothing early.

Then he f*cking lied again calling it a 'border closing' (US has got no border with china), lied again by saying it was 'with china' (only a small region within china), and lied again by insisting, that he called for it early, but at the same time - according to him - only once all his advisors were in agreement ( h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Jd-e1vUoA )  - which makes that he installed strong actions, early an utter lie, see second to last link. (The last link is just confirmation, that he also knows - that its a lie (the 'he was the only person asking for it' part and 'with (entire) china' part.).)

Border closings make sense, but only if you are china - have sucessfully curbed spread, and are now afraid, that people will drag it into Wuhan region again, OR if your know certain vectors ("people from china be infected"), and you act early - NONE of which happened in the US.

US hasnt got proper testing up even as we speak, at a time, where they already are in short supply of ventilators. US is two months late in the response, and scrambling like a mofo.

Trump did NOTHING to protect you early.

Also give me a source for the xenophobia comment, you ass - spreading rumors on the internet, calling politicians names. I need it, because I'll now come forward in defending you on your core point. If Biden says this measure (travel ban), and not f.e. Trumps language around it, is xenophobic, he (Biden) is wrong and an idiot.


Regardless. The thing with a pandemic is, that it spreads throughout the world. Trump himself stood two feet removed from an aid of the brazillian president, that confirmed was infected, epicenters were in Italy, Spain, even France, and now the biggest one is in the US, as they finally started testing.

Freaking american choir singer groups returning from a freaking choir meetup are now dying ( https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/31/two-...rus-group-met-sing-despite-pandemic-12484955/ ) and I'm pretty sure, those werent the famous chinese choirs, that were responsible for that.

If you werent such an idiot, youd understand, that a virus that spreads exponentially (one person, very fast, infects 3 or more). Isnt - at all - limited to national borders. So if Trump called for a 'border closing with china', that wasnt a border closing, and did so late as f*ck, and as the only thing he could think about doing - he is still a useless idiot, and not something that tried to protect you.

There are about 20 other measures, that you HAVE to implement for actual 'protection' (so fewer people get infected fast), he implemented none of them ("thats the job of the governours...").
-


On topic. (Opening posting.)

Currently there is a political debate raging, urging Trump to trigger the national defense act, to be able to force companies into producing URGENTLY needed medical supplies, such as masks and ventilators.

Trump has categorically REFUSED, to enact it (or only enacted it for GM/only asked GM - cant remember) - and now is trapped in backpaddling talk, showing off GM who will produce ventilators (capacity of 50.000 a month is their max), while Trump already boasted, that those will be partly given away to other countries, because the US doesnt need them - which is insane talk - and now apparently is holding press meetings, with manufacturers of freaking square pieces of clothing, with plastic filter mounts attached to them, to lessen the pressure from the opposition that hits him every day - for doing jack sh*t.

So now his response is pillow talk with pillow guy - that 'voluntarily' (not because of triggering a national defense act) stopped sewing pillows for a while - which is a PR response.

But idiots in this forum want to make it 'the big thing the president does' (he's still done jack shit) to save us all, by convincing one manufacturer at a time to do something voluntarily.

Just so we understand each other.

Far right in this thread still confuses PR response with proactive measures.

NO WHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD, do we have press conferences of presidents with pillow companies, because they started making face masks. And everyone who can, has started switching over to producing protective gear by now - because entire cities are on lock down, nothing else sells, and there is a price premium of several 100% on it because of limited availability. Which currently even states are willing to pay, because they need them. So pillow guy, will make a freaking fortune.

So nice, that he also prays a little along the way.

President is still urged LOUDLY, by conservative gouvernours, to not let the market 'solve' this one, but trigger the national defense act, because there is a bid war going on, behind the scenes for facemasks alone. In which pillow guy, will gladly participate in, between prayers.

So Trump is still making the situation worse, by not acting.
--

The opening posting again, is a lie in premise.

ALL that morvorvan and friends are doing in this forum is posting highly emotionaly charged lies. To have everyone parttake in their brand of manufactured insanity. Dont fall for it.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2020)

Trigger Warning


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Trigger Warning


Should have been indicated by starting a posting with 'idiot parade'.

If people cant post source links, while telling 'that politician called another one xenophobic' -

and if the people screaming fake news the loudest are still unable to fact check the - verbetum propaganda, they pick up from far right radio hosts and youtubers - everything is lost.

You are still out to destroy every platform of contemplation that would be able to surface something factual to you - by insisting a political fraction is all evil and acting against gods will. For what, for a little emotional payoff, that someone attended to your needs for attention again?


At the same time, you have Trump on record on Fox stating that he ripped out voter legislation tacked onto a bill because - and I quote 'the democrats would have numbers of people voting, that would have the US never have a republican president ever again' ( h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN7dsGLCzVg at 2:30 timestamp).

Oldest democracy in the world.

Those are the topics we could rage about, that currently are laid bare by corona crisis. Not the republicans lame excuse for not enacting a national emergency act to make medical supplies available readily (not at price premiums), and parading 'voluntary pillow guy'. As if that was some sort of excuse.

Whoever you get your talking points from, they are so full of designed false arguments, that my best course of action still is - telling you, that you should stop listening to the freaking mouthpieces, that put those designed lies into your mouths to distribute via forums and social media.

And if you are still at it, at least do it on social media. There that stuff vanishes within three hours. As while in this forum, someone has to attend to it, because it lasts for days.

Do you really think, that people here are so dumb, to let f*cking PR lies stand for weeks on the first page and do nothing about them?

If everytime you post something you are beat down by someone telling you - what you are posting is a lie floating a wrong premise, and a thick crust of PR bullsh*t on top, change your sources -

why are the same people still bringing the same emotionally enraging, lies to the same place, expecting a different outcome.

I can only post so many times, that far right trolls are nothing compared to the ideologically motivated people listening to radio shock jocks in this forum - and for some reason, still believing.

Then selling 'truths' like, the political opposition is destroying my country in democracy. While 'their' president, the one they are trying to protect, is doing nothing.

And giving Fox interviews, how he actively destroyed democracy in the US, by preventing the entire population from voting.

OK? Great.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> New York state is our epicenter of the coronavirus because of the awesome democrat leadership of Cuomo


America is now the world's epicenter for the virus because of the utter failures of our federal government.  New York is simply one of the first states to spike because it has some of the nation's densest population centers, and it's one of the world's major hub cities for travel.  Every state is going to experience something similar in an undetermined order, and the states that reacted slowest will be hit hardest.



morvoran said:


> Just imagine if weak little Bernie or senile Biden were put in charge. Both of us could be dead and not have our little chats anymore.


Don't kid yourself, either or both of us could still end up dead before this is all over.  It wasn't that long ago Fox News and Trump were begging people to sacrifice themselves at the altar of the free market by going back to work.  He's done a 180 recently, but we'll see how many months our ravenous oligarchs can hold out until that idea suddenly pops back into his head again.  Both Trump and Biden are simply weak-minded establishment puppets, Biden's just a little better at hiding the malicious parts of his personality.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> America is now the world's epicenter for the virus because of the utter failures of our federal government.


Or higher power.

Its very hard to operate with 'what if' scenarios, if you dont know what would have happened, if a country started acting earlier. You dont know. No one does.

Its useless to play the blame game on that one. Next time do it better.

edit:

(All I can add is, that US death figures compaired to total amount of people having corona (3% death rate), dont add up when compared to what other countries are reporting, that werent totally overwhelmed by it. So your testing was botched. Too little of it, too late.

Countries around where I am still have half their hospital capacity available, while having a much higher propagation of testing in place, that shows a much lower mortality rate (just meaning US isnt testing enough people 'equally' at a stage where your hospitals are already working at capacity, in certain cities). And I live close to italy.

So in short, you start testing as your hospitals have become overwhelmed already, in important parts of your country. But you dont care - because the farm belt (and with it 'overall US on average') will be hit less. (Population density.)

Thats all the presidents actions reflect. Really.)


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> Its very hard to operate with 'what if' scenarios, if you dont know what would have happened, if a country started acting earlier. You dont know. No one does.


Of course we know.  Any doctor or nurse will tell you that the sooner you take measures to limit the spread of a new infectious disease or virus, the more likely it is we'll have the resources to save as many lives as possible.  Even Dr. Fauci has been saying that at White House briefings.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

But if the only measures you've got is to shut down public life (and therefore economy), you dont want to rely on those too early, because they cost real money.

The periods you need those measures for, cant become 'shorter' if you employ them earlier. (Duration is set by the time people need to get healthy again by themselves, without infecting three others. edit: And then you do that for two or three 'generations' of propagation.)

If the question is, if the US could have prevented spread by shutting down vectors (people spreading infection) early, the answer to that might very well be - no - (because of a variety of reasons - most profane one: 192/195 countries in the world now have it - pretty much none of them well contained, maybe with the exception of china, japan, south korea (if you can trust their numbers)).

You still need wide spread availability on testing, to know when you can stop curfews (in densly populated areas moreso), which you are still lacking - presumably, looking at your numbers. This is something you could have done better.

You could have also produced more medical equipment earlier, leading to a lower deathrate.

"Closing border with china" earlier than you did (and Trump did not do that early - thats just a lie), mostly did nothing. Other less costly measures to stop spread early - as in the majority of the countries in the world - might not have worked.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> But if the only measures you've got is to shut down public life (and therefore economy), you dont want to rely on those too early, because they cost real money.


Fucking up the response and watching the corpses pile up as a result is sure to do far more long-term damage to the economy.  100,000 to 200,000 dead is now the estimate for America if we do everything right from here on out.  And that's a big *if*.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Fucking up the response and watching the corpses pile up as a result is sure to do far more long-term damage to the economy.  100,000 to 200,000 dead is now the estimate for America if we do everything right from here on out.  And that's a big *if*.


The big if is the problem. At some point you are operating with a monetary value of 'lifes worth' of a human being. The US seemingly is doing that very early.

If all countries enact measures roughly equally, and employ deficit spending (national debt) roughtly equally - you could enact longer measures. If one important country (like the US) does not. Other countries are ruining themselves in relative terms, economically. So discussions of when to leave curfew messures are now _very_ active in f.e. germany as well.

One more thing - the nature of exponentiality roughly can be described as 'if case number low, problem low, if case number big, problem big, very fast (too fast)'.

So all attempts to judging a thing by feel (200.000 expected death number as the 'scope') are strangely problemtic - because with the number of infected doubling all three days (if the curve is not curbed), the issue at higher case numbers escalates very quickly in a way - no one can react to. (Number of infected people doubling in three days mostly an issue in highly populated regions.)

So someone has to do real math in the background, and politics has to decide - when the time comes.

There is little cause to discuss this problem in a 'popular vane' (let the people decide). Or try to solve it with activism. Because the vast majority of people would not judge the issue correctly. And because i'm bad at math - I'd count myself as within that group as well.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Important retraction/addition:

There is a third reason of why/when boarder closings (actual term: travel ban) make sense, and that is, if growth rate in a neighboring country is much higher than in yours - for gods sake - close your borders. But at the point where almost every country in the world seemingly started acting, growthrate was uniformly at +33% every day.

At which point, you can basically leave your borders open, because the threat doesnt get 'bigger' if you dont.

Just conceptually. I know too little about the actual details in that decision making process.

edit:
US has active borders with with Canada and Mexico. Thats it. If they have now become the epicenter of the world (Hello New York!), both Mexico and Canada should think hard about limiting travel from the US into their countries, which they did.

Its impossible to solve the issue through border closings, if its enough for a few business travelers to spread the virus in highly 'regionally mobil' populations. (You can slow it down though.) Trump would say he did so - very well - by limiting tourists, who then went to spain (he actually said that, btw.). But now the US has become the epicenter - so file that under 'things Trump would say'.

US is also a very internationally connected country (not dependent, but still connected). So by that logic, lock up all politicians and international business travelers first. Strange - no one had been demanding that one. 
--

Travel ban is different from curfews. When trying to limit regional spread. When your country has a widespread corona issue - different logic applies. (You are now not so much trying to limit it regionally, but slow down infection rate. (Resigning to the fact, that it will spread everywhere within your country anyhow - you are now trying to limit how fast. So if you are demanding harsher meassures, you are now harming yourself economically. (Because measures currently are costly.))))

You dont have the bad guy south of the border, that should pay for it - to hand the burden over to rhetorically.
Which is why Trumps usual 'close border' PR doesnt work anymore.
(If you can extrapolate from that that it also would never have worked on economic issues with mexico, you are one of the lucky ones, that still can rely on a working brain.. Lets say - this is an 'advanced lesson'.)
--

Also - much less costly measure to curb the curve? Surveilling everyones personal contacts on mass. Then acting selectively. I'm still very much against that measure - because, if it sticks (or if that (time limited) data never gets - entirely deleted) - and those power measures have the propensity to do so, you destroy democracy in the process.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

And Fox news, btw is lying to people again. We dont call that fake news, we call that lies.


I'm referring to the extra special leniency in the title of that video. The fact that in the video NO national action ('what Trump did') is shown, the fact, that they are now listing 3M as a supplier for ventilators (probably listing all the component suppliers down to thes sticky labels)...

I'm also talking about the war rhetoric that is there to lul people into a very special place of of complacency.

Those guys - really are only there to write the Michael Bay action movie, after the fact, making sure to use the word enemy and hero 20 times within 20 minutes.

Then they bring you 'alliteration'.

Facts without fear. Facts are national government does nothing. The companies you listed (30?) are not all producing ventilators, and then come out at 10-20.000 more within the next month. (Thats production capacity of one maybe two big companies.) The president did nothing early. And that media channel is covering up as much of that stuff as possible.
Their talking piece still didn't get, that death rate amongst young people is 0.2% or lower if your hospital systems are not overtaxed and is claiming the opposite (dont take curfew measures lightly - if you are young, if you infect many others in the process, you are still doing it wrong).

Facts without fear. Hey, I can use that slogan as well.

But then they are also preying. Facts without fear, with prayers.

"Future generations will learn from the lessons of this pandemic" (quote) in as much as they will not dismantle the pandemic response team as this administration did.

"Remember it used to take years to get the gene sequence of a virus" What? "thats american ingenuity and science" virus genome was first sequenced and shared with everyone in the world by the chinese.

"The great american ingenuity and hard work is part of the facts that should give you hope tonight."
Sorry, can you f*cking stop performing your mentalist routine on people, and start acting like a news channel?

Hero, hero, enemy, danger, war - without fear, and pray. Fox news out.

edit: "Doctors are now very happy, that after two weeks of social distancing in california, the curve is now flattening fine in the bay area?" This is the "good news segment"? Ehm, did you run against a wall or something? If after two weeks it doesnt flatten in the rest of california, rest of california is doing it wrong.

Or has rest of california still no statistically 'normally distributed' testing available? And the bay area are the only ones that do? Who knows. Don't bank on Fox news to tell you.


----------



## JayMathis (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone ever read a notimp post and not lost points off their IQ?

Idiot wrote a book saying I need a source. Here's the best source in the world, from Biden himself. Now crawl back into your little hole and cry.



And notimp I'll give you my address and you can mail me some of your tears when Trump is reelected. They will be quite delicious. Biden has pretty much disappeared lately at the worst time ever. He's probably being prepared for a nursing home but they wont let him in one now because of this virus so he's just stuck in limbo.

Game over....insert coin and try again.

But I know you will continue and just know that I won't read it because I don't read fake news coming from an absolute moron.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

As presumed (read my post), Biden didnt label the travel restrictions xenophobic - but Trumps insistence on labeling corona "the chinese virus".

You are wrong - and spurring lies.

Short and concise.

I can do nothing for people that dont read or listen to the own source material they are providing.

Source on the video was fine (Bloomberg).


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

If you want to sue Fox News, their executives reportedly already have noticed, that they are liable for grave misreporting and are at risk of civil lawsuits.

src: https://www.mediamatters.org/fox-ne...on-after-misleading-viewers-about-coronavirus


----------



## SG854 (Apr 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> Should have been indicated by starting a posting with 'idiot parade'.
> 
> If people cant post source links, while telling 'that politician called another one xenophobic' -
> 
> ...


Damn that's a long reply for only 2 words.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 1, 2020)

Sintrial09 said:


> I bet if he praised the Koran they wouldn't have anything to say, such hypocrites.



Is someone who praises the Koran converting their multi-million dollar business over to making 50,000 n95 masks a day for distribution to healthcare workers during this crisis?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> If you want to sue Fox News, their executives reportedly already have noticed, that they are liable for grave misreporting and are at risk of civil lawsuits.
> 
> src: https://www.mediamatters.org/fox-ne...on-after-misleading-viewers-about-coronavirus


Far left news site using a tabloid as a source, why am I not surprised?
Btw that would never fly in any court (well maybe if they go judge shopping), it pretty much goes against freedom of the press, but the appeals court or even if it somehow goes to the supreme court will overturn it.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> Far left news site using a tabloid as a source, why am I not surprised?
> Btw that would never fly in any court (well maybe if they go judge shopping), it pretty much goes against freedom of the press, but the appeals court or even if it somehow goes to the supreme court will overturn it.


Agree - news is hearsay. Picked it up from Democracy Now - they had a screencap of one of the Fox Newscasters  with CORONA HOAX!!!!11! as their segment title in the background.

Freedom of the press is not endless. If you can make a case for knowingly missreporting (they did it at a time, when all their peers in other news outlets already reported on it becoming an issue) you have something.

I still can not preempt the decision of a court - but stuff like revoking a broadcast license is done through measures that come as a result of this. Freedom of press is not a free for all.

And wilfully misreporting on a case that harms the public - is not nothing.

That said, I doubt that this will make any waves close to what might be possible.

Also - for hecks sake Vanity Fair is not far left, its a gossip magazine. Just because you learned one word to identify all that you dont like doesnt mean others dont call you stupid for it.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2020)

notimp said:


> Also - for hecks sake Vanity Fair is not far left, its a gossip magazine. Just because you learned one word to identify all that you dont like doesnt mean others dont call you stupid for it.


Actually I was referring to media matters, I could care less about the tabloid/celebrity gossip trash rag on the other side of it, they should never ever be used as a source for information. Which so many news outlets like to use like esquire, daily mail, daily express, national enquirer, and a few other.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry, picked mediamatters as a secondary source - first search result that came up on google for vanity fair fox corona.  My fault. (I dont know them.)


----------



## Redhorse (Apr 1, 2020)

I know I'm going to regret this but, Mr. Lindell or Mr. Pillow as many like to call him has done something many claim they 'could' do (and never will) and then some. 

IMHO [Lindell] has earned the right to stand there and offer his services to this country, even if it was done in a cringe-worthy manner, by many people's definition. Not mine I didn't see it, no opinion here. Lindell, for those unfamiliar with his life story, was a long term alcoholic, who turned his life around, build this business after recovering and then committed to hiring other recovering alcoholics, giving them a new lease on life as well. He continues to do this with a commitment ongoing.

For those who have never succeeded to get off of alcohol (or other substances) after years of addiction to it, you can not possibly imagine what it is like. Abusing and stopping is not an addiction. Trying and failing does not count as experience either, only success. 

Kudos to him. Few if any long term alcoholics ever really recover, and go on to achieve long term success as he has.

IMO anyone who donates freely time and energy of their company to combating this virus deserves at least a little company promo, that's nothing new in business and hardly can be considered benefitting from the pain of others, it's been done on the side of pills and packaging for eons.

Sorry for the long wall of text


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 1, 2020)

The reason the left talks shit about the my pillow guy is because hes private sector. He show how the private sector can just switch production to something in demand just like that. It show the private sector getting it done and the left hates that because they want the government to be the sole provider and savior.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2020)

Can't the dickweeds in the media report something actually worth reporting for once?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't the dickweeds in the media report something actually worth reporting for once?


Oh my god, yes please.  The tantrum Trump would throw if all the press suddenly stopped showing up to White House briefings would be hilariously epic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Oh my god, yes please.  The tantrum Trump would throw if all the press suddenly stopped showing up to White House briefings would be hilariously epic.



All media is shit, fact.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> All media is shit, fact.


I wouldn't say all, but it has become far too consolidated lately to the point where just a few individuals own all the major outlets.  Cable news has been total garbage for quite a while now, certainly.  You can't really be a good journalist while also attempting to fill 24 hours with entertaining content at the same time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I wouldn't say all, but it has become far too consolidated lately to the point where just a few individuals own all the major outlets.  Cable news has been total garbage for quite a while now, certainly.  You can't really be a good journalist while also attempting to fill 24 hours with entertaining content at the same time.



And it's why I avoid all news, regardless of the political side it's on, all news is just there to make us depressed and weep for the future. Cynical, I know, but whatevs.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> And it's why I avoid all news, regardless of the political side it's on, all news is just there to make us depressed and weep for the future. Cynical, I know, but whatevs.


...Or actually do something to build a better future.  Otherwise bad shit is gonna keep happening to everyone, regardless of whether they pay any attention to the news or not.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> ...*Or actually do something to build a better future.*  Otherwise bad shit is gonna keep happening to everyone, regardless of whether they pay any attention to the news or not.



Like contributing 75% of your business' production capacity to making masks for healthcare personnel during a pandemic.

The man's a hero.


----------



## Viri (Apr 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Wow. I was walking by the TV when that happened and I thought I heard mypillow, but I was like, nooo...why would the pillow commercial guy be at the white house? During a press briefing? Certainly I must have misheard someone's name, like Mike Hillow, or something. But no, the pillow guy WAS there. Whaddya know.
> 
> I mean, he didn't need to be there grandstanding that we're turning our backs on God imo, and it comes off as a little weird, but yikes, everyone's basic reaction to something these days is to be needlessly mean. His comments are...a little cringey, but the guy is making masks to help others. We don't need every stuck-up Twitter checkmark harshing the dude. Can't we just be happy companies are trying to help out, even including the little pillow company?


Agreed. He's making desperately needed masks, who the fuck cares if he "sucks Trump's dick" and praises god or w/e. At least he's helping out. I hope he makes a ton of masks, and doctors, nurses, and people in the medical field can get tons of them!


----------



## notimp (Apr 2, 2020)

Redhorse said:


> IMHO [Lindell] has earned the right to stand there and offer his services to this country, even if it was done in a cringe-worthy manner, by many people's definition. Not mine I didn't see it, no opinion here. Lindell, for those unfamiliar with his life story, was a long term alcoholic, who turned his life around, build this business after recovering and then committed to hiring other recovering alcoholics, giving them a new lease on life as well. He continues to do this with a commitment ongoing.


I didnt see the interaction as well. If so what I wrote was bias on my part. I filled in the blanks.

I just presumed, that he was just used by this government as an easy distraction strategy. Which to be honest, I still do. But I better look up the interaction now before making qualifying claims.

Thought process in my mind was - sewing masks cant even produce N95 product needed, for that you need specialized machines (Switzerland just imported two automated ones from china), so with no testing in place, this is just this governments excuse for doing something - without doing, strictly speaking that much.

edit: I saw his speech now, and I (sadly) stand by my qualifying statement. He was sourced via internal networks, he allocated parts of his call center (good), and he is sewing cotton face masks for the time moving out of curfew, in real quantities (10.000 masks a day). (People will be urged to show behavioral change. Cotton face masks are the way to implement this, because people can not breath and do work, all day, using N95 masks.). He did everything right.

That said, he was used as a fill in for actual action demanded. If correctly so (strategy), numbers will tell afterwards.

If there never is a call by this government to use cotton face masks going out of curfews, you have your answer as well.

edit: He also indicated, that he had to switch over to manufacturing masks, because his normal business dropped off (people are hardly buying pillows during curfews), which I inferred correctly as well. I might have been out of line when judging that guys headspace (profiteering racket), without knowing his story. For that I'm sorry.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Like contributing 75% of your business' production capacity to making masks for healthcare personnel during a pandemic.
> 
> The man's a hero.


His employees are the heroes.  Along with all the employees of other companies who have also switched their production to medical supplies.  His company wasn't the first and they won't be the last.  I'm sure he believes he's doing something good, and for his small part that might actually be true, but again, it's the attention whoring and the self-righteousness I take issue with.  We don't need to be constantly reminded that evangelical corporate CEOs are buddy-buddy with and/or own stock in the president.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> His employees are the heroes.  Along with all the employees of other companies who have also switched their production to medical supplies.  His company wasn't the first and they won't be the last.  I'm sure he believes he's doing something good, and for his small part that might actually be true, but again, it's the attention whoring and the self-righteousness I take issue with.  We don't need to be constantly reminded that evangelical corporate CEOs are buddy-buddy with and/or own stock in the president.




As someone else already pretty much said, you can have a President that hangs out socially with the likes of Jay-Z and Ludacris and goes on the Ellen show again soon enough.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 2, 2020)

I am god.


----------



## notimp (Apr 2, 2020)

Just FYI - its not hanging out.  Its publicly  showing, that something gets done.

Also its showing that private, volonatary, networks do get activated to produce equipment.

In another piece of news, Pence got on record, confirming - that it is likely that the US will have a similar progression as italy.
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...to-italy-mike-pence-says-20200402-p54g88.html

Which parts of the US would be useful information as well.


More insider trading, in case you are interested.
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/20/cor...ange-owner-defends-sales-by-ceo-loeffler.html

People whose spouses were briefed by government bought shares in late february, early march.  (Contrast that with the timetable of FOX news reporting..  )

edit: At the same time, the politician briefed (Kelly Loeffler) downplayed the risk of an epidemic in public (on twitter).

Oh and btw. I'm literally just watching Democracy now transcribing news items that I find interesting.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> As someone else already pretty much said, you can have a President that hangs out socially with the likes of Jay-Z and Ludacris and goes on the Ellen show again soon enough.


Firstly, the current president himself is a C-list (reality TV) celebrity.  Secondly, that's completely irrelevant to the topic at hand.  Every president has celebrities and sports teams visit the White House during their tenure, but it's obviously not appropriate during a worldwide pandemic.  Neither the MyPillow guy nor Jay-Z could possibly have anything of substance to add to the conversation at a time like this.  How quickly the nation forgets what common sense looks like.


----------



## notimp (Apr 18, 2020)

notimp said:


> So now his response is pillow talk with pillow guy - that 'voluntarily' (not because of triggering a national defense act) stopped sewing pillows for a while - which is a PR response.


Well - I'm wrong. 

Partly. Pillow guy is a response, just for a later stage (usually after curfews). And also 'voluntary' or 'free market' decision making (what he demonstrated at that press event) is wrong in connection to facemasks.

If you make face masks (the non N95 kind) compulsory - they will at last slow down the spread. For that you also need the manufacturing sector to produce them. If that can be done voluntary (they do it out of their own volition), all the better.

But they arent doing it because they are doing the government a favor necessarily, they are doing it, because there are price premiums on them, and they sell.

That said, Trumps response is both 'not nothing' and also 'wrong' here. 

Wrong - because only government making mask use compulsory is of any use. (Press meeting with pillow guy is not.)

Not nothing - because he delegated the response (make mask use compulsory) to governors - finally - (after saying a day prior that he wouldnt), which is fine.

So there is a response. Apart from manufacturing, its just not national, basically.

Which I think even I argued would happen in the US more likely (large country, differing population densities), once..


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 19, 2020)

The United States is not a theocracy. It is not a "Christian nation." Refer to the first line of the First Amendment. This was a political event, and should be separate from all religions. Not because it triggers me, but because that's one of the nation's principles. Also, seeing Donald Trump as some Christ figure sent from Heaven by God himself is a misguided and dangerous ideology from a liberty standpoint.

Nothing to fault his company on though. Good job manufacturing much-needed masks during a shortage.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> The United States is not a theocracy.



Eeehh.... that could be argued tbh. It's certainly one of the most ultra- religious countries in the world, and their flavour of Christian is without a doubt the dominating force. I would compare them to the strictest Muslim Nations in some places, they really can be quite insane and dangerous.



Subtle Demise said:


> Refer to the first line of the First Amendment.



This seems like a case of 'it's nice to want things'. 

People only refer to that document when it suits them.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> This seems like a case of 'it's nice to want things'.
> 
> People only refer to that document when it suits them.


What do you mean? I refer to it all the time, because it suits everyone to strictly adhere to it, and if they don't like it, then have it amended the proper way instead of just ignoring it.


----------



## Waygeek (May 3, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> What do you mean? I refer to it all the time, because it suits everyone to strictly adhere to it, and if they don't like it, then have it amended the proper way instead of just ignoring it.



You may be a moderate individual. People who aren't, only refer to the Constitution when it allows them to call minorities racial slurs or buy automatic weapons.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> You may be a moderate individual. People who aren't, only refer to the Constitution when it allows them to call minorities racial slurs or buy automatic weapons.


More of a libertarian, borderline anarchist, but yes, much like the Bible, people like to pick and choose which parts they believe in and which ones they don't.


----------



## carizard (May 3, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Hmmm, you must not have read the article or the hateful tweets.  It was because he is "the pillow guy", believes in God, a conservative, and a Trump supporter that attracted so much ire towards him.
> If this was a democrat who praised Allah under Obama, then the leftstream media would be blowing him while you would claim he was "so brave and selfless".


no self respecting leftist would praise anyone who risked the health of their workers for a bit of free publicity, be them a Muslim, atheist  or Christian


----------



## Seliph (May 4, 2020)

@morvoran  if I kissed you passionately on the lips would you finally love me back?

Please I'm begging you Morvoran I'm your biggest fan


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 4, 2020)

I'm really confused at what the controversy is here.

OP is offended that people are offended?


----------



## Waygeek (May 4, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm really confused at what the controversy is here.
> 
> OP is offended that people are offended?



OP is a MAGA head, pretending that non-stories are super offensive and real stories are irrelevant LIBRUL MEDIA CONSPIRACY. Have a look through his started threads, he should've been gone ages ago.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 4, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> OP is a MAGA head, pretending that non-stories are super offensive and real stories are irrelevant LIBRUL MEDIA CONSPIRACY. Have a look through his started threads, he should've been gone ages ago.


no offense (ironic considering the OP and all, I know) but you don't exactly contribute much more.
you're basically just as biased-beyond-actual-contribution as said OP.
and I can already tell you're going to badly insult me because of this stating that I don't contribute.
at least my comment history includes something that isn't politically inclined insults.


----------



## smf (May 4, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> you're basically just as biased-beyond-actual-contribution as said OP.



Are you saying biased people aren't allowed to criticize biased people?
Or are you saying that being biased some justifies other people to be biased?

Neither position is sensible, is there another interpretation that I am missing?


----------



## Waygeek (May 4, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> no offense (ironic considering the OP and all, I know) but you don't exactly contribute much more.
> you're basically just as biased-beyond-actual-contribution as said OP.
> and I can already tell you're going to badly insult me because of this stating that I don't contribute.
> at least my comment history includes something that isn't politically inclined insults.



Wouldn't brag about your post history mate, from what I've seen it's nothing but hot air and not being able to offer a viewpoint on the thread topic at *all.*

The only thing you have to say is 'tolerate intolerance'.

And my only answer to that

is 'No.'



smf said:


> Are you saying biased people aren't allowed to criticize biased people?
> Or are you saying that being biased some justifies other people to be biased?
> 
> Neither position is sensible, is there another interpretation that I am missing?



The thing that you're missing is that this is kind of their thing, they do it in multiple threads.


----------



## smf (May 4, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> The thing that you're missing is that this is kind of their thing, they do it in multiple threads.



Do what? Criticize someone who is biased when they have their own biases? Doesn't that describe all people?

The post about the "OP being a MAGA head" is pretty much spot on, it's impossible to dismantle all the OP's incorrect assumptions as he lacks too many skills (but then that is why he's a trump supporter in the first place). So every thread will descend into him making subhuman posts and then people complaining about them.

It's still useful because anyone jumping to the defense can be written off as a human being. As people only become right wing to protect their frail identity, then this will hurt a lot & cause them to be triggered. This is still useful, as it tells us how weak they are.



Waygeek said:


> The only thing you have to say is 'tolerate intolerance'.
> 
> And my only answer to that
> 
> is 'No.'



Right, we can't and shouldn't tolerate Trump and his supporters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance


----------



## sl0ps (May 4, 2020)

Blah blah blah right wingers, blah blah blah lefties, blah blah blah.

It's all just noise; seeing people who claim to align against what they perceive to be their political/ideological opposites.
It'd be easier to join in the banter if there were any actual critical arguments being entertained.

But, it looks like just Twitter typecasting at best... You don't have to be a 'centrist' to not identify with the one-axis political spectrum.

imo


----------



## Waygeek (May 4, 2020)

smf said:


> Do what? Criticize someone who is biased when they have their own biases? Doesn't that describe all people?
> 
> The post about the "OP being a MAGA head" is pretty much spot on, it's impossible to dismantle all the OP's incorrect assumptions as he lacks too many skills (but then that is why he's a trump supporter in the first place). So every thread will descend into him making subhuman posts and then people complaining about them.
> 
> ...



Can't help but agree with all of the tbqh.


----------



## notimp (May 5, 2020)

Hahup, Maga heads be silly, ha hup, lack too many skills to even talk to them. Look at us agreeing, quite honestly. And then we berate people a bunch, and now everything is good again, because no one answers back anymore.

People only ever vote right wing to protect their frail identities. Haha! (Identity politics believers unite!)

You both are self righteous pricks, that dont do anything else but call out people for being on the wrong political side, then shout them down for days. SJWs are the worst social group ever formed. You are destroying this forum as a discusson platform as of now.

You've long acknowledged, that you dont need arguments for any of it - personal insults will do just fine. And you are not even insulting people in power (Trump, ...), you are insulting their voters directly - for nothing else, but their voting behavior, without explaining anything factual or in detail.

You even have an explaination for that: You just cant, the other side is too dumb. Ha hup!

All that does is to produce exactly the divide the left currently does its darndest to overcome.

(Again TheHill is a bad source, they overexaggerate everything without reason, just for the clicks - in this case the point is, that thats microtargeting one demographic on facebook, you do the same with 15 others - thats not the main political strategy of the dems, thats just a small part of it. Which is why I hate micro targeting, but - oh well, no one else cares...)



It halts debate. And it ultimately feeds Magaheads, because you dont help them to understand their own argumentative flaws in any way. You only strengthen their believes and prejudices. You aren't permitting any interaction, any debate. Any exchange of arguments.

You basically all just say they be an underclass, then laugh about them a little too much, and then look, with you mouths open, while they win elections. Bravo.

Waygeek feeds into rightwing prejudices about the unbarebleness of liberals with every post he makes. A true agent provocateur. Because he adds nothing, but infuriates even moderates.

Now assigning this to a quick key, because I have the feeling, that I will have to repost this quite a few times as election season starts.



smf said:


> Right, we can't and shouldn't tolerate Trump and his supporters.


Not tolerating half of the country as a self righteous prick is definitely the way to win national elections.


Waygeek said:


> Can't help but agree with all of the tbqh.


Of course you do.


----------



## DinohScene (May 5, 2020)

Let's not resort to petty jabs.
Keep it civil!


----------



## smf (May 5, 2020)

notimp said:


> Not tolerating half of the country as a self righteous prick is definitely the way to win national elections.



You're talking like tolerating them would make any difference,they are in psychosis and nothing is going to snap them out of it. I'm quite willing and able to discuss with people of different opinions, just not those that are delusional.

I think it will be a long time before the OP is able to have a rational discussion.


----------



## Waygeek (May 5, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Let's not resort to petty jabs.
> Keep it civil!



You know this mentally ill alt-right troll is basically following me around the forum now. Ban him. I will not ignore him. Ban him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> You're talking like tolerating them would make any difference,they are in psychosis and nothing is going to snap them out of it. I'm quite willing and able to discuss with people of different opinions, just not those that are delusional.
> 
> I think it will be a long time before the OP is able to have a rational discussion.



1000%

TBH this goes for who you're quoting, and you're just wasting your time. Just curb stomp their argument and don't try to rationalize, you cannot do so with these people.


----------



## DinohScene (May 5, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> You know this mentally ill alt-right troll is basically following me around the forum now. Ban him. I will not ignore him. Ban him.



What if you're the mentally ill alt-right troll to him?
Should I ban you?

Do the sensible thing and put him on your ignore list.
All you're doing is working yourself up over a senseless internet argument, what a life achievement that must be :')


----------



## Waygeek (May 5, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> What if you're the mentally ill alt-right troll to him?
> Should I ban you?
> 
> Do the sensible thing and put him on your ignore list.
> All you're doing is working yourself up over a senseless internet argument, what a life achievement that must be :')



It's not really about what reality looks like 'to him', if you could be bothered to actually read his posts, you would see the serious issues. He has already been told to stop with the "meltdowns" by another mod, but is compelled by his issues. Mental health issues you'll see if you give his posting history even the slightest bit of scrutiny.

If you're going to beg for money in your sig, at least do your job.


----------



## DinohScene (May 5, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> It's not really about what reality looks like 'to him', if you could be bothered to actually read his posts, you would see the serious issues. He has already been told to stop with the "meltdowns" by another mod, but is compelled by his issues. Mental health issues you'll see if you give his posting history even the slightest bit of scrutiny.
> 
> If you're going to beg for money in your sig, at least do your job.



Then I'd like to sieze this opportunity to tell you to stop it with your meltdowns.
Judging from your post history, you've got as many mental issues as him :')


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2020)

I don't think the discussion has been about pillows or pillow guy for a good two pages. Maybe it's time to move on and let this topic rest, just like you should with your MyPillow (TM)


----------



## smf (May 6, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Then I'd like to sieze this opportunity to tell you to stop it with your meltdowns.



Maybe focus your attention on those that start the threads, that will have the most benefit.

Without any kind of negative response to the thread, someone might be deluded into agreeing with the OP.


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2020)

smf said:


> Maybe focus your attention on those that start the threads, that will have the most benefit.
> 
> Without any kind of negative response to the thread, someone might be deluded into agreeing with the OP.








We promote discussion, that's the entire goal of the site.
Believe me, I wish I could nuke this entire section, unfortunately as stated above when you enter the politics section, everyone is entitled to an opinion, this includes idiots that create such threads.

Edit: Let's stay OT for now.


----------



## mar789 (May 6, 2020)

The couple small factories in my hometown are currency producing more masks daily than he will. This is like giving to the homeless just so you can record yourself being 'nice'. Plenty of companies have converted completely and he's not even committing to that and they aren't patting themselves on the back at a White House briefing.


----------



## Waygeek (May 6, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Then I'd like to sieze this opportunity to tell you to stop it with your meltdowns.
> Judging from your post history, you've got as many mental issues as him :')



Oh this aught to be good. OK Mr. Online money beggar, please, in detail, explain to the class why fighting radicalized lies is 'mental illness' and 'meltdowns' in your eyes. My posts are actually very succinct, not walls of texts. You don't just get to say ACTUALLY U and win, you look like a 14 year old.

Or are we gonna cut the bullshit and you admit that that's some baseless NO U drivel. The website is very slow for some reason these last few days you see.



DinohScene said:


> View attachment 207858
> We promote discussion, that's the entire goal of the site.



Why are you reframing radicalized lies as 'discussion'? Does 'discussion' include 'discussion in bad faith'?



DinohScene said:


> Believe me, I wish I could nuke this entire section



Oh, I do believe you. I bet you wish you could nuke all non-hateful/triggered, moderate, and progressive ideas from this site.

Back to your panhandling, because you really can't argue a point properly to save your life.


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Oh this aught to be good. OK Mr. Online money beggar, please, in detail, explain to the class why fighting radicalized lies is 'mental illness' and 'meltdowns' in your eyes. My posts are actually very succinct, not walls of texts. You don't just get to say ACTUALLY U and win, you look like a 14 year old.
> 
> Or are we gonna cut the bullshit and you admit that that's some baseless NO U drivel. The website is very slow for some reason these last few days you see.
> 
> ...



I believe you said something like this.



Waygeek said:


> don't try to rationalize, you cannot do so with these people.



And you said you didn't had meltdowns? ;')
Take a break mate.


----------



## DarthDub (May 6, 2020)

What a nice guy.


----------

